# Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?



## feedex (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

natürlich weiss ich, das ich diese Frage u.U. in der Sparte Software stellen sollte - aber hier rechne ich am Ehesten mit brauchbaren Antworten.

Ich suche eine Software, mit der ich eine wirre Sammlung von Rezepten in eine übersichtliche Form bringen kann.
(und natürlich auch die Rezepte hier aus dem Board mitplotten kann!  )

Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine Suchfunktion für Rezepte und auch Zutaten vorhanden sein.

Die Möglichkeit, Bilder einzufügen wäre auch nett - aber keinesfalls ein Muss.
Da ist ein übersichtliches Layout sicherlich wichtiger, auch vielfältige Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Ausdruck von Einkaufslisten.

Nett wäre noch eine vernünftige Exportfunktion, um die Daten zu sichern oder auch - falls ich irgendwann auf eine andere Software umsteigen sollte - die Daten übernehmen zu können.

Ich danke Euch vorab schon für die Hilfe!


----------



## feedex (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

Leute, lasst mich nicht hängen!
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass alle Welt immer noch (so wie ich) die gesammelten Rezepte in Steintafeln meisselt!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

Vieleicht sowas?

http://www.handelssache.de/auktion-498931.html


----------



## feedex (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

Das sieht vielversprechend aus - beim Verlag selbst ist es sogar noch günstiger!
Danke für den Tip, Klaus!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

Wie nennt sich das oben genannte Tool? Der Link funktioniert bei mir (Firmen-Spanfilter?) leider nicht.


----------



## Dani_CH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

Grüss Dich,

Falls Du mit Microsoft Office arbeitest, währe es problemlos auch mit "Accsess" möglich.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Freakadelle (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

http://www.rezkonv.de/

Die "Rezkonv-Suite" ist das Nonplusultra zum erfassen und verwalten von Rezepten. Das "Rezkonv" Format hat sich als Standard zum Austausch bei deutschsprachigen Rezepten durchgesetzt und ist auch für das Mealmaster-Format geeignet.

Oder als Pakete zum Download hier: 

ftp://ftp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/disc2/.subdisc3/local/pc/rezept/ 

Massig Rezepte zum Download auch hier: 

http://www.bruenner-web.de/rezeptei.htm


----------



## Marlow (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt eine gute Software für Rezeptsammlung und -verwaltung?*

oder such mal nach mealmaster


----------

